# Electric smoker on screened vinyl deck?



## mooch91 (Dec 28, 2014)

All,

Wanted to get out and do my first smoke today.  But it's drizzling/raining here in eastern PA..

Reading the instructions on my MES30, it says it should not be used in the rain, for obvious reasons I suppose.

Would you feel comfortable operating your smoker on a screened vinyl deck?

I'll send a picture in a moment.

Thanks!


----------



## mooch91 (Dec 28, 2014)

IMG_20141225_112220_zpsb3c93e16.jpg



__ mooch91
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## bear55 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a Rec Tec electric pellet smoker and I have used it in the rain several times.  I simply place the plug in on the bottom shelf away from the heat and the water.  The Rec Tec holds temps very well and not even rain causes the temps to fall.  I would not be afraid of using this unit on the deck you describe, but the actual heat on this unit is probably 3 feet off ground.  I am not sure how far off the deck your MES30's heat source is.  You could always make some type of a heat shield to protect your deck if needed.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 28, 2014)

mooch91 said:


> IMG_20141225_112220_zpsb3c93e16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably come up with some kind of a shield for the deck.  Perhaps concrete pavers or something of the like.


----------



## mooch91 (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I was less concerned about heat and more concerned about the potential for fire.  I did season it on the deck and saw no issues with heat, but I guess I'm concerned having heard of some of the MES units spontaneously combusting.  I think for my first smoke I'm going to do it down on the patio and come up with a makeshift cover for it to keep it dry while I consider this some more.


----------



## red dog (Dec 28, 2014)

I would probably be more concerned about dripping greasy juices on it than fire. But then I also wouldn't go off and leave it for a long smoke or anything. It's probably way safer than a propane grill or smoker. I also have 4 fire extinguishers around our place including the outdoor kitchen and indoor kitchen and 2 in the shop. Nice looking deck by the way.


----------



## mooch91 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Red Dog.

I did smoke today, brought it down to the paver landing so I could get a feel for it.  I'm going to bring it back up and situate it next to the propane grill (outside, to the right in the photo) for the next smoke.  I think I could do it under the covered portion of the deck if I wanted.

Tomorrow I'm going to run out and grab one of those heat/grease pads for it as well.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 29, 2014)

I think my concern for your deck would have been stains, unless you've got some type of stainproof sealant on it. At some point there will be grease dripping from it when you remove racks of ribs or a big beef brisket or a pork roast (for pulled pork). I agree about putting down mats but you should also think about getting a table or a stand on wheels for it. I have mine on a sturdy, old, kids' card table so that I don't have to either be squatting or on my knees or bending way down to insert or remove anything while the smoker is going. Quite a few times I've had to clean grease off the table.


----------



## lamar (Dec 29, 2014)

I have my smoker in an open area with a roof.   The roof stains badly over a few months use.


----------

